# Dimensions Labs Super Trim use question



## Kiing_Italiano (Jan 28, 2011)

Just bought Super Trim by Dimensions labs,

Contains: 
5mg yohimbine hcl
40mcg t3
15mg sibutramine

Thoughts for how long i should cycle it for? Thinking 2 weeks on two weeks off?

Cheers


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kiing_Italiano said:


> Just bought Super Trim by Dimensions labs,
> 
> Contains:
> 5mg yohimbine hcl
> ...


 You would be better off sourcing each compound separately.

Yohimbine info here: http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/yohimbine-hcl-and-stubborn-fatfat-loss/

T3 info here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-nwos-t3-faq/?do=embed

As far as the sibutramine goes, the only stuff around at the moment seems to be bunk.

I have used sib before and also used the said Dimension super trim and I have to say they did nothing for me.

I did lose some pounds, but that was just the actual layout of cash for them.

Also a 2 week on - two week off cycle would be better suited to Clenbuterol, which in my opinion would give far greater fat loss than any of the above compounds.


----------



## Kiing_Italiano (Jan 28, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> Also a 2 week on - two week off cycle would be better suited to Clenbuterol, which in my opinion would give far greater fat loss than any of the above compounds.
> 
> One of the reasons for the use was it being stim free, is Clen worth the sides in your opnion?
> 
> ...


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yohimbine is quite a stim to be honest, especially at the correct .2mg/kg dosage, many initially find it too strong and have to work up to the correct dose.

For me personally for a bang for your buck approach to sides VS fat loss, clen wins hands down.

Yohimbine is ok for the very last bit of abdominal fat when under 12% BF or less.

For me personally I see very little effect from T3.

What is your goal?


----------



## Kiing_Italiano (Jan 28, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> What is your goal?
> 
> Im going to have a go at a 4 month cut, been travelling for a year and have gained a few unwanted lbs, not out of shape at all but for me personally too much bodyfat, started gym again and have not got alot of strength but will see out the cut then lean bulk from there, hesitant on clen, never used before
> 
> 4


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good weight loss.

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, and just eating under that number.

First you need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure) TDEE.

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning, after you have been to the bathroom.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the cutting calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your estimated starting calories, and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way (stick to this bit).
Don't equate eating under your calories with faster weight loss, this will just lead to failure and probable binge eating.

Initially don't worry about macros, just try and hit your calories.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink with MYFITNESSPAL, inc milk in tea & coffee etc. (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or even daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal (it's in goals).

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help retain muscle, but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this, I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state 3 x week.

Drink plenty water, at least 2-3 litres a day.
It's important to drink more water whilst dieting, not drinking enough will cause you to retain it, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, which get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be. 
Good luck!


----------



## Falacia (Oct 19, 2018)

Where to buy Super Trim?


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

had the supertrim last year and can honestly say tosh . maybe that's because you compare to the old powerstack or ultraburn I don't know but I found nothing nor affected my sleep with that supertrim . rename superbin ?


----------

